# Rolls Royce is coming home in a Limo!



## Pugzley (Mar 11, 2008)

http://www.purebredsplus.org/available/bio/rolls.html

I just found out that another cat lover has sponsored a Limo to bring Rolls Royce to his forever home with me. And there will be a vet tech riding along on the 600 mile long trip! 

I am astounded at the lengths people will go to, to make sure these cats are taken care of and in a permanent home. They are wonderul people! 


If any cat ever deserved some pampering, it's this sweet old boy!


----------



## TheComputerGremlin (May 8, 2008)

Wow, it's so amazing, esp since you hear all of the time about kitties not finding good homes, and the lengths they are willing to get your kitty to you. I hope he doesn't get spoiled with the royal treatment!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Wow, he really is coming home in a Limo! How nice of them & hope everything went well


----------



## Pugzley (Mar 11, 2008)

I'm still waiting for him to arrive. His scheduled date of homecoming is June 4th, so that is one week from today. 

I get to go shopping for some new kitty toys for him this weekend.

I've been waiting for him to come home since the end of February, but he's had such bad skin problems he wasn't ready to leave rescue until now. 

I can't wait! I wonder how many times I've said that already? haha!


----------



## seashell (Dec 5, 2003)

Any more news, Pugzley?

seashell


----------



## Pugzley (Mar 11, 2008)

He's home! He's such a wonderful cat! I've never seen one more confident and loving. 

The bad news is my kitten was just diagnosed with FIP and he is not going to be around much longer. It's hard to be happy when something so awful is happening to the baby in the family.

I can't stop crying. Rolls Royce loves on me and seems to understand my grief. I've kept these 2 separated since Rolls came, I am hoping he's not going to get FIP too, the odds are really against it, but I'm a basketcase right now and worrying about them so much. Of all the rotten luck...


----------



## seashell (Dec 5, 2003)

Oh what a conflict of emotions you must be going through.
I'm so glad Rolls is home after such a long wait. It's wonderful that he is so confident after what he has been through. He will have such a wonderful life with you.
I'm so sorry about your little kitten. It is indeed rotten luck.  

best wishes
seashell


----------

